# Oneal STV vs iXS Hammer Jacket



## Dasepure (5. April 2013)

Hi,
könnt ihr mir eventuell mit Kaufberatung assistieren?
Ich suche einen Oberkörper-Komplettschutz mit kurzen Armen, und möchte mich nun zwischen zwei Artikeln entscheiden:

Dem Oneal 'Stealth' STV  Short Sleeve
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ve-Protector-Shirt-Protektorenweste-2013.html

Und dem iXS Hammer Jacket Short Sleeve
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...acke/iXS-Hammer-Jacket-Protektoren-Jacke.html

Ich hatte bereits Gelegenheit, das Oneal-Shirt anzuprobieren. Es passt super, ist leicht, man kann sich gut bewegen. Nur kommen mir die Protektoren im Gegensatz zum Hammer Jacket von iXS eher mickrig vor, zumindest von den Fotos im Internet her. Leider konnte ich das Hammer Jacket noch nicht testen..
Das Hammer Jacket trägt dagegen ungemein stark auf, man sieht ja aus wie der reinste Terminator mit dem Teil  Eigentlich ist mir das Oneal-Shirt lieber, und ich habe es bei BMO mit 10% Osterrabatt bestellt - es wäre also 30  günstiger als das Hammer Jacket..

Die Sorge ist eben, dass die Protektoren bei einem Sturz nichts bringen - sind eben keine Hartschalen-Dinger.
Ich fahre Dirt und starte mit Downhill, was der Grund für diese Anschaffung ist.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem der beiden Produkte, vor allem hinsichtlich ausreichender Schutzleistung des Oneal-Shirts?

Grüße aus RLP und vielen Dank,
Dasepure


----------



## chronic123 (5. April 2013)

Hammerjacket ist richtig fett hab mit der schulterschale vor 2 wochen nen kantigen stein getroffen. Meiner meinung nach hätte mich jedes andere shirt ohne hartschale ins KH gebracht. Ne dicke prellung hab ich zwar aber damit kann ich durchaus leben. Terminator hin oder her unterm trikot sieht das eh niemand. 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dasepure (12. April 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!
Habe das Hammer Jacket gekauft


----------



## shurikn (12. April 2013)

ist ein Apfel-Birnen Vergleich, zur Hammer wäre zB die Oneal Zero Gravity vergleichbar, nicht ein "Endurohemdchen". 

Wenns härter zu geht, dann lieber etwas auf die Optik verzichten ist meine Meinung...


----------



## DerFreddy2 (10. Februar 2014)

Haha ich stehe auch gerade bei der Wahl zwischen diesen beiden Protektoren. Also eher fürs Downhillen zum IXS greifen oder ?? Und ist es störend wenn man über der Hammer Jacket und dem Trickot einen Rucksack trägt ( Bei längeren Downhill Touren auf der Alm etc. hab ich immer nen Rucksack dabei.. ). Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Alternativen die so wie das Oneal Sleeve aufgebaut sind aber fürs Downhillen taugen ??


----------



## Mx343 (10. Februar 2014)

Hab die IXS Hammer Jacket.
Ist ziemlich massiv an den Schultern und super bequem ist es auch nicht, hab jetzt allerdings keinen Vergleich zu einer anderen Jacke.
Mich stört persönlich das das Oberteil vorne nur bis über die Rippen geht und das Teil jedes mal leicht nach oben rutscht wenn man sich bewegt.

Das Problem ist das ich M/L brauche wegen der Weite/Schultern. Aber ich bräuchte L/XL von der Länge her.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (11. Februar 2014)

Habe gerade eine Alternative gefunden. UPS S850 HW Shirt von TLD 
http://www.troyleedesigns-shop.com/moto/protektoren/protektorenjacken/ups-5850-hw-shirt/a-10116/

Wie wäre das ? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit ??


----------

